# 2011 Outback 250 Rs For Sale



## spidey

Located in Medicine Hat Alberta, Canada

Ad is on kijiji.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1427800797

Just go to the link for full info and pricing. After 20 years, quitting camping. original owner, purchase summer 2012

Email me at [email protected] if you have questions


----------

